# $30 ignition system



## radfordc (Mar 14, 2011)

I just ordered a single cylinder ignition system from this outfit:
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=13767

I intend to retrofit it to my Webster engine and see how well it works. They also have two cylinder ignitions available.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 14, 2011)

I will be very interested in how well this works. I am running a 12 volt automotive coil ($50.00) and automotive ignition points and condenser ($20.00) on my Kerzel engine. If you have found something that is smaller and half the price, then i would see buying the same in future.---Brian


----------



## portlandron (Mar 18, 2011)

Been wondering if you could run one of these with a set of points in place of the Hall Sensor. Has any one tried that?


----------



## el gringo (Mar 18, 2011)

I use *SSI  * CDI ignition system on my engines, some are point triggered and some are hall sensor triggered by the same CDI system. Roy Sholl @ SDI is very helpful and his systems are ~$50
Ray M


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 19, 2011)

I run both of my engines with my 12 volt fishing boat battery (same as a car battery, only deep cycle). It works great but it is big, heavy, and bulky. I would like an ignition system that uses a much smaller battery so I could build the battery into the case and make them more portable to take to shows, etc.----Brian


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 19, 2011)

Why mot use a magneto then you don't need a battery at all

Jason


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 19, 2011)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> Why mot use a magneto then you don't need a battery at all
> 
> Jason


And you have a source for magnetos for an engine this small?????


----------



## Dave G (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi guys,
 I installed one of Roy Scholl's CDI systems on my gearless and am quite pleased with it. I wanted a small ignition system that could be hidden also and this system is small enough to do that. I believe his website is CNCengines.com. I talked to Roy at the MidOhio Expo last Oct. and he is now offering his systems in a small plastic enclosure. I had to have one, it will make installation much easier. I plan on using his systems on future projects. 
My gearless fires on every revolution of the crankshaft and has many hours on it and I've had no problems with the system. I planned on installing a spark saver but haven't gotten to it yet. These systems run on 4 AA nimh batteries and my engine will run all weekend on a single charge. Hope this info helps, Dave


----------



## kvom (Mar 19, 2011)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> And you have a source for magnetos for an engine this small?????



Bogstandard did a build thread on a magneto "kit" over on madmodder.

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4168.0


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 19, 2011)

Yep the minimag is about 2 to 2 1/2" inches square so although not scale its certainly smaller than that big coil you have let alone the battery. And the viettimag that was in MEB is about 1 1/2 to 1 3/4" square.

You could mount either in the base and use a chain drive, so provided the engine has the small amount of power required to turn them over that may be an option. I think they would look wrong mounted on the side of an engine of this size, you would really need 7" plus flywheels and a dummy casing for it to look right.

Jason


----------



## Swede (Apr 9, 2011)

Kind of a late reply, but electricity doesn't scale too well, and functional miniature magnetos are an extreme challenge, especially for multi-cylinder engines. Heck, just winding a functioning miniature ignition coil is tough enough!

Coils and ignitions are a perpetual problem for miniature IC engines. Car coils (I use one) work. But they don't look good. Old motorcycle coils (and maybe boat engine coils) also work, and are a bit more scale, but most of them in use today as OEM stuff are potted with electronics that are not always compatible with our models. I've taken apart a dozen small engines like weed whackers and similar, and the majority are not usable.


----------



## mh121 (Apr 9, 2011)

I use elsmores design for an electronic buzz coil, works a treat. I bought enough bits for around £20 to build about twenty systems. I have run them on both points and hall sensors without a problem. I just build them on veroboard{stripboard} and they are about 2" x 1 1/2". For coils I use a one I get from a guy on ebay, about 3 1/2" x 1 1/2"in dia. I cut away the top of the sealed part of the coil with the HT wire coming out and solder on a piece of 5mm HT lead in place of the 7mm original, then re-pot with two part epoxy. This will shoot a spark well over 1/4", running on 4x AA batteries(6v) for a weekend.

Elsmores page.
http://hnm.110mb.com/i.html

Coil I use.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190377681786&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Cheers,
MartinH
PS TIM4 is even smaller but I prefer the buzz coil.


----------



## radfordc (May 29, 2011)

I finally got around to installing the new $30 electronic ignition on my Webster engine and it works perfectly. I made a plastic standoff to mount the Hall trigger and made an aluminum disk to carry the magnet. The engine runs like a top.


----------



## cfellows (May 29, 2011)

Nice looking engine. What size magnet did you use for the hall device?

Chuck


----------



## radfordc (May 30, 2011)

The smallest one I could find. 3/16" diameter x 1/16" thick. Gives a nice loud blue spark.


----------

